# If you won the Euromillions....



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Would you still detail your own car? 

I was thinking about this the other day. One of my key purchases would be a house with enough land to build a cracking garage set up. Then I was thinking 'why'? I would have enough dosh to pay some of our great supporters and legends in the industry to do a full correction and protection to my fleet. 

I always thought the first thing I would do with a lottery win and my new cars is block book KDS or White Details, or System Clense for a month and just keep the cars rolling in 

However, then I rolled back on that and decided - yes, I would. I enjoy detailing for what it is, I enjoy the process, the tools, the products. So i'd invest in the kit and the space and have somewhere to detail and otherwise 'play' with my vehicles. 

Would probably invest in some training courses with the best as well to enhance my own enjoyment 

Interested to hear the thoughts of fellow enthusiasts!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i would professionally detail my car(s) and just maintain them by myself. i guess.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes i would, i'd get myself the ultimate - for me - set up and i'd take great delight in spending the amount of time needed to get the car looking perfect


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes, i'd still have to do the polishing after every wash given all the scantily clad models i'd have doing the washing (with ***s - No mitts!).


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would still do my fleet of supercars, give me something to do if i didn't have to work anymore 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Move somewhere hot and exotic where I wouldn't need a car and travel by boat/yacht to wherever I needed.

Oh, and buy a Russian bride!! :doublesho
(don't tell the wife)


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I never get past the increasingly weird and wonderful ways I’d hand my notice in at work. I’d give examples but we are a family friendly forum.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Im probably in the 1% of people that, if they won the Euro's, wouldnt move house. Id extend the garage and add another single garage on the side which would be a wash bay. Change the drive and just get mad with the house and car collection :lol:

But, yes, I would still detail my own cars!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> I never get past the increasingly weird and wonderful ways I'd hand my notice in at work. I'd give examples but we are a family friendly forum.


Ha, that's me as well. Boxes of files here that I'd jumble into a right mess before handing back. 😂


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I’d need something to do all day, millionaire or not I’d still have to hide somewhere from the wife!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, I'd still do my car, wife's car and neighbours and mates as I do now, but I'd get a proper bay set up for washing / detailing etc etc. :thumb:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Not so sure after cleaning one of the motorbikes over the weekend would have been nicer to have ridden it instead.
certainly would have paid for it if i had the disposable cash to do it regularly, got another one to clean this coming weekend, at least this one is matt so will be easier.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Don’t know about detailing the car but I would definitely get the main road resurfaced. Holes you could lose a bus in.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’d have to have a 12 car garage with detailing studio attached.


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

Given my level of experience and the values of the cars I’d purchase I’d use a professional detailer.

However, I would have a project (or two, or five) that I would be able to work on myself in a separate section of my garage to improve my skills from both a servicing/technical and detailing perspective, and I would also be completing some detailing courses.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

If I won the Euromillions, that is £100 million or so, I'd be able to have my big garage full of old Fords, so I'd have a few cars that I'd want to keep clean.

I'd love to learn how to properly detail, including machine polishing etc and touching up stone chips/wet sanding etc. and having multiple millions in the bank would mean I'd have time to learn properly.

In all honesty, I'd probably get each car I bought for my new collection professionally corrected/detailed at time of purchase, but then do my best to maintain that condition myself going forward


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Move somewhere hot and exotic where I wouldn't need a car and travel by boat/yacht to wherever I needed.
> 
> Oh, and buy a Russian bride!! :doublesho
> 
> (don't tell the wife)


I live quite close to Manchester Airport and just yesterday I saw a very pro looking customised van that had "AVIATION DETAILING" emblazoned across it and quality airbrushed artwork with a picture of an executive jet.

Never had thought of that before, but i guess there are folks who are just as enthusiastic about the appearance of their Gulfstream as ordinary folk are about their cars.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> I live quite close to Manchester Airport and just yesterday I saw a very pro looking customised van that had "AVIATION DETAILING" emblazoned across it and quality airbrushed artwork with a picture of an executive jet.
> 
> Never had thought of that before, but i guess there are folks who are just as enthusiastic about the appearance of their Gulfstream as ordinary folk are about their cars.


I imagine the 'bird bombs' they have to deal with are quite different to ours :lol:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah I'd still maintain my cars if I won.
To a certain extent.

But I agree with what @Gas Head said earlier about his bike.
Rather be riding it.

And yes I'd probably rather be driving the cars rather than cleaning them.

But you wouldn't be working (or should I say you wouldn't HAVE to work anymore)

So that leaves lots of hours in the week to tickle the fleet


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

This will probably be dismissed. 
Never buy a lottery ticket as I would not want to win it.
But should I somehow obtain massive money, I would use my time making someones life better. And enjoy doing it as much as I could, as often as I could.:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

sidewalkdances said:


> I imagine the 'bird bombs' they have to deal with are quite different to ours :lol:


 Yeah, the Trainee has the job of scraping the feathers and blood off the fan blades inside of the engine ....


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I’d do my own in my own, purpose built detailing lab...but I would employ a minion to pick up, clean up and pack up after me :lol:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

GleemSpray said:


> I live quite close to Manchester Airport and just yesterday I saw a very pro looking customised van that had "AVIATION DETAILING" emblazoned across it and quality airbrushed artwork with a picture of an executive jet.
> 
> Never had thought of that before, but i guess there are folks who are just as enthusiastic about the appearance of their Gulfstream as ordinary folk are about their cars.


A guy I knew used to do it at Ronaldsway Airport.


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

I'd buy DirectHoses and invest money in their communication and customer service department.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Saladin said:


> I'd buy DirectHoses and invest money in their communication and customer service department.


Can you do the same with Tuffnells Couriers?

They seem to have nicked my new trolley jack and air compressor


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Well I suppose I haven't won the euro millions but have bought one of my dream cars and now don't have to go into work and have all the gear i could dream of and I don't detail my own car lol.
No-one details it, I have slipped into the twice a month maintenance cleans from some of the staff we have on the books.

I do enjoy blowing loads of money of detailing stuff though. Only issue is that my wife does the books so she is now sick of hearing why i NEED the things I buy for the business


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

For me I rather be working on cars than cleaning them. Restoring an old car, changing out the suspension, getting bits returned to as new is so rewarding. 
I’d leave the cleaning to a professional 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

